# Need to lose the weight!



## LoveMyBaby786

I am the largest i have ever been and its getting me down a lot! The last time i weighed myself i was around 94kg and im a uk size 18 (some stores 16).

To be honest even at my slimmest which was only around 82kg i have always stayed a size 14/16 (i am big boned i like to say!)

Anyway, the problem i have is i dont have a clue how to diet/eat healthily to lose weight.

I tried my version of a diet the other week so for example i used to had 1 or 2 cups of green tea a day, breakfast would be say 1 boiled egg, lunch would be a small salad with a small chicken fillet, and dinner would be 7 pieces of broccoli with a blob of veggie gravy. I know thats bad but i honestly do not know any other way to diet apart from basically to starve!

That week i lost 3kg! But then i gave up!

So basically i need some help guys! What do you all eat in a typical day when you diet? Ideally i want to be 82kg again or even lighter. I want to try and slim down as much as i can in the next 4 months as i have a wedding to attend to abroad!

I should add i am a chocoholic and a food-oholic &#128514; i just love to eat! What kind of stuff motivates you and stops you going astray from your diet? Just any advice really would be fab! Thank you!


----------



## Bekah78

I have never dieted either, however, just the food plan you described above is not enough food. You don't need to starve yourself to diet. If you're not careful your body will go into storage mode. 

I would suggest a good breakfast. Cereal which is high in fibre. Your lunch sounds good. Dinner isn't enough. Perhaps make a good hearty soup? 

Some friends have put a picture of themselves on the fridge and food cupboard doors so they see it each time they go to reach for a snack. 

Thirst can also be misinterpreted as hunger so have a glass of water before you eat. 

Could join a weight loss class. Going along each week could help motivate you, and it's a good place to get some tips and support.


----------



## loeylo

Have you tried slimming world? Its great if you are a foodaholic like me!


----------



## Ganton

I agree with Bekah that your intake doesn't sound like enough. Your metabolism will slow right down and you'll lack energy, plus it's more likely you'd give up very quickly if you feel like you're starving yourself. Drinking plenty of water is great, and try to focus on eating healthy food rather than eating as little as possible. I've never done a structured diet, but I think slimming world focuses on nutrition and balance rather than calorie counting, so is probably a sustainable approach and would offer good support.


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

Thanks ladies! I wouldnt mind joining something like slimming world but with 2 kids i dont have any time and no1 would be able to babysit them. Is there any plan i can follow at home?


----------



## Geebug x

You can do Slimming World Online. 

https://www.slimmingworld.co.uk/joining-online/what-to-expect.aspx

xx


----------



## suzib76

Slimming world online is a good way, or learn about calorie counting and use my fitness pal to log your food. I have used both and both work, it's just my willpower that struggles


----------



## want2bamom

If we don't have our Health we don't have nothing!!! And thats the truth!!!! We need to work together and really want to get healthy. I am going to share my story with you. And i would love to work together with some of you and lose weight and overall feel great about eachother!!! Lets do weekly weight in's and measures!! Let see before and after pics, cause i definitely notice a difference when i take pics...hahahaa

I have PCOS and it has been so difficult for me to lose weight. I felt like i had to work 50 times harder just to lose like 5 lbs...ugggg

Back in April I started my Valentus Journey and I couldn't be any happier. Before starting Valentus I turned to food for everything. Even when I was full I would still continue to eat. My anxiety was up to the roof, I was worrying about everything, kept myself up all hours of the night. Anxiety can definitely put you in a place you don't want to be. 3 months later iam sleeping 7-8 hours a night and iam going to bed feeling good without worry. Iam still eating everything I ate before just not as much. I have so much more energy then I used to and it feels great to go about your day without feeling tired. My journey has just begun and Iam excited for my future. I share my story cause I want everyone to know that you shouldn't give up no matter how hard life can be. Xoxo You can message me if you wanna know more. But just so you know i was VERY VERY skeptical but i am glad i decided to try cause it definitely is changing lives.

Lets do this together and start now!!! WE can all support eachother!!


----------



## suzib76

Yeah that can be achieved with diet and excersize alone. 

there is only one winner in the MLM market and it's not the person buying the supplements.


----------



## want2bamom

If diet and excercise works for you then that's great but some people need that extra support. It's so easy to say just eat clean and excercise. I was just sharing what has helped me. Some people people need a little kick start.


----------



## suzib76

want2bamom said:


> If diet and excercise works for you then that's great but some people need that extra support. It's so easy to say just eat clean and excercise. I was just sharing what has helped me. Some people people need a little kick start.

Multi level marketed supplements are in no way beneficial to anyone.


----------



## loeylo

suzib76 said:


> want2bamom said:
> 
> 
> If diet and excercise works for you then that's great but some people need that extra support. It's so easy to say just eat clean and excercise. I was just sharing what has helped me. Some people people need a little kick start.
> 
> Multi level marketed supplements are in no way beneficial to anyone.Click to expand...

Not even the seller in most cases ...


----------



## todmommy4568

This thread is a little old but I do weight watchers online and I love it! They have an online community for support that is super helpful!

I'm going to be under my points today but I will outline my day for you!

Breakfast: 2 eggs, 2 egg whites, spinach, onions, green peppers, salsa, and one slice of cheese. All baked in a muffin tin for "egg muffins" 

Lunch: 2 cups shredded lettuce, 4oz of taco meat, salsa, and 1/4 cup cheddar cheese

Supper: cabbage roll casserole

I will still have 11 points left at the end of the day, I might get a candy bar :haha:


----------



## Eve

Also check out my fitness pal :) I've lost 7.2lbs in less than two weeks by staying under my calorie count and walking!


----------

